# Photoshop: I saw three ships



## David K. Thomasson (Apr 3, 2014)

(Click thumbnails for full-size)
*
Before:*




*After:*


----------



## Potty (Apr 4, 2014)

It's good! I really don't like the double sails on the small boat though, it's like I'm seeing through my beer goggles.


----------



## PiP (Apr 4, 2014)

David, did you use auto levels to adjust the colours or did you do this manually?


----------



## David K. Thomasson (Apr 4, 2014)

PiP said:


> David, did you use auto levels to adjust the colours or did you do this manually?


Manually. I never use auto-anything. The sky is painted in and the clouds added with cloud brushes.


----------



## A_Jones (Apr 4, 2014)

Another great recreation!


----------



## Skodt (Apr 4, 2014)

The edit and work was good. I mean I don't see any major flaws with  your new concept. I just wanted to say I really like the first pictures mood better. The darker atmosphere fits better, and while the new brighter doesn't look bad; it just doesn't do for me as well.


----------

